# Fischwilderei, aber ...



## Elmar Elfers (23. September 2021)

Ich erinnere mich noch den P&T-See am Rørbæk Sø. Da waren die Zuchtbecken frei begehbar und dicke Forellenzogen ihre Kreise. Ich dachte als Jungangler damals: Hier mal abends hin ... 





Ok, habe es gelassen ...


----------



## SimonHL (23. September 2021)

nein.juckt nicht in der wurfhand.überhaupt nicht.auch,wenn da riesen apparate von forellen,saiblingen,aalen oder sonstigen leckeren fischen sich tummeln. 
























nein...ich erwarte von niemanden hier,das er mir das glaubt.


----------



## shx (23. September 2021)

Hm, die Wurfhand nicht, das wäre wirklich unsportlich.. aber ein gewisses Magenknurren könnte ich nicht bestreiten.


----------



## thanatos (23. September 2021)

ja als Jungangler hätte es mich auch gejuckt und ich hätte es mit 99 %iger Wahrscheinlich auch getan . 

Heute knurrt mir nicht mal mehr der Magen - ich mag keine Fische aus Aquakulturen .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. September 2021)

Dort einfach zu angeln würde gegen das Gesetz verstoßen!
Verstoßt bitte niemals gegen das Gesetz.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. September 2021)

Hallo,

schwarzangeln in einer Fischzucht ist rechtlich gesehen Diebstahl und keine Fischwiderei. Das wird teuer.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (23. September 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> schwarzangeln in einer Fischzucht ist rechtlich gesehen Diebstahl und keine Fischwiderei.


Das sehe ich anders.

Bei Diebstahl müsste man sich eine fremde bewegliche Sache rechtswidrig aneignen. In geschlossenen Gewässern haben Fische i.d.R. einen Eigentümer.

Wenn sie die Fische aber vom Eigentümer geschenkt bekommen haben, fällt das ja flach.

Wenn sie ein fremdes Fischereirecht verletzt haben, käme Fischwilderei  in Betracht.
In §293 StGB steht ja keine Ausnahme für geschlossene Gewässer.
Oder alternativ versuchter Diebstahl, wenn sie die Absicht hatten, die Fische zu behalten.

Ist aber nur meine Meinung als juristischer Laie, keine Ahnung ob das so stimmt.

Wäre interessant zu erfahren, ob da ein Verfahren eröffnet wird oder ob es ne Einstellung gibt.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. September 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das sehe ich anders.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

Es ist ja sowieso etwas komisch, da steht, dass sie die Fische geschenkt bekommen haben, aber trotzdem eine Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei (hier fälschlicherweise Wildfischerei genannt) bekamen. Wer aus einer Fischzucht Fische mitnimmt, verletzt fremdes Eigentumsrecht da diese Fische ja dem Züchter gehören und das ist Diebstahl. Beim normalen Schwarzangeln verletzt der Schwarzfischer nur das Recht auf Aneignung und das ist kein Diebstahl, da diese Fische, bis zum Fang, herrenlos sind.
Aber seltsam ist die Sache schon.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Oanga83 (23. September 2021)

Wo wir als Kinder überall geangelt haben


----------



## thanatos (24. September 2021)

ja als wir Kinder waren durften wir ja noch angeln - die heutigen Kinder dürfen viel Mistbauen
sie sind ja nicht strafmündig - aber um Himmelswillen nicht angeln .


----------



## ragbar (24. September 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> viel Mistbauen
> sie sind ja nicht strafmündig - aber um Himmelswillen nicht angeln .


Wohl wahr.


----------



## Ganerc (24. September 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Es ist ja sowieso etwas komisch, da steht, dass sie die Fische geschenkt bekommen haben, aber trotzdem eine Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei (hier fälschlicherweise Wildfischerei genannt) bekamen. Wer aus einer Fischzucht Fische mitnimmt, verletzt fremdes Eigentumsrecht da diese Fische ja dem Züchter gehören und das ist Diebstahl. Beim normalen Schwarzangeln verletzt der Schwarzfischer nur das Recht auf Aneignung und das ist kein Diebstahl, da diese Fische, bis zum Fang, herrenlos sind.
> Aber seltsam ist die Sache schon.
> ...


Tag 
Möchte noch ergänzen Sie haben eine Angel benutzt, was ohne Angelschein auch in Privatgewässern verboten ist.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. September 2021)

Ganerc schrieb:


> Tag
> Möchte noch ergänzen Sie haben eine Angel benutzt, was ohne Angelschein auch in Privatgewässern verboten ist.


Hallo,

stimmt. Dies allein wäre aber nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit Wenn man z. B. mit Billigung des Fischreirechtsinhabers, aber ohne Fischereischein fischt.
Mein Neffe hat da mal 60 Euro zahlen müssen, weil sein Fischereischein abgelaufen war. Er hatte zwar den Erlaubnisschein aber der Fischereischein war ungültig.
Hatte das Pech, dass er von der Polizei kontrolliert wurde. Wäre es ein Fischereiaufseher des Vereins gewesen hätte er nur den dringend Hinweis bekommen, dies in Ordnung zu bringen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## angler1996 (24. September 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Es ist ja sowieso etwas komisch, da steht, dass sie die Fische geschenkt bekommen haben, aber trotzdem eine Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei (hier fälschlicherweise Wildfischerei genannt) bekamen. Wer aus einer Fischzucht Fische mitnimmt, verletzt fremdes Eigentumsrecht da diese Fische ja dem Züchter gehören und das ist Diebstahl. Beim normalen Schwarzangeln verletzt der Schwarzfischer nur das Recht auf Aneignung und das ist kein Diebstahl, da diese Fische, bis zum Fang, herrenlos sind.
> Aber seltsam ist die Sache schon.
> ...



"normales Schwarzangeln" scheint mir aber eher im Bereich báyerisches Brauchtum , knapp über der Lederhos und knapp unter dem Wildschütz angesiedelt;-))


----------



## thanatos (24. September 2021)

zu unseren Gesetzen ( auf eine wertende Bezeichnung verzichte ich besser )
kennen , ignorieren und sich nicht erwischen lassen - sonst brauch man gar nicht erst seinen Hintern
aus dem Bett bewegen .


----------



## Svommemester (12. Oktober 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich noch den P&T-See am Rørbæk Sø. Da waren die Zuchtbecken frei begehbar und dicke Forellenzogen ihre Kreise. Ich dachte als Jungangler damals: Hier mal abends hin ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moin Elmar , das ist auch heute noch so. Ja in den 80zigern war das eine große Zucht mit Top abgewachsenen Fischen. Heute alles verkleinert auf denke 1/3. War interessant wenn irgendwo ein Kleinfisch 10 / 15cm am Rechen lag  den dann ins Becken zu werfen und dann kamen die großen Regenbogen an und man konnte sehen wie sie die fressen. Aber gejuckt in der Wurfhand nö. Fahren auch heute noch hin zum Roerbaeksö. Zum Fischwilderei kann ich nur sagen, das wir im Frühjahr in der Schonzeit zwei Angler im Meerforellengewässer erwischt haben. Die waren so dreist , von wegen, machen wir immer so, keine Papiere dabei , angeblich im Verein usw. O.K dann Polizei , Anzeige da auch nicht im Verein und auch nicht einsichtig , sonst hätte man nur ermahnt. Zur Krönung wurde das ganze eingestellt von der Staatsanwaltschaft : 
ich habe das Strafverfahren gemäß § 153 Abs. 1 Satz 2 STPO eingestellt, weil die Schuld und die durch die Tat verursachten Folgen als gering anzusehen wären und kein öffentliches Interesse an der Verfolgung besteht.
Dabei habe ich Folgendes berücksichtigt :
Die verschuldeten Auswirkungen der Tat sind nicht so bedeutend, dass es einer strafgerichtlichen Ahndung bedürfte.
Soweit das Verhalten des Beschuldigten den Verdacht einer Ordnungswidrigkeit begründet, habe ich die Sache zur eventuellen Ahndung an die zuständige Verwaltungsbehörde abgegeben. 
Da fällt einem nix zu ein, war ja kein Klein Kind oder unwissend, wobei das es Schonzeit war usw. hat ihn nicht gejuckt.
T& L 
Peter


----------

